# The Pink Stuff (cleaner)....highly recommend it



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

The grill pan was getting more and more difficult to clean. Although I tried to clean it regularly with pan scrub and soapy water it always left a residue.
Today MrsD suggested "try that 'Pink Stuff' (which had sat there unused for 2 years).
Followed the simple instructions then rinsed off.... A Miracle !!!
2 quid a tub and I used the smallest amount.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2021)

Are you really Barry Scott?


----------



## TissoT (8 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Are you really Barry Scott?


Did You Mean.
BARRY SCOTT


----------

